# Forza 3 Players



## sim667 (Oct 26, 2009)

Anyone else been playing this? 

Would like some people to play online with


----------



## JE:5 (Nov 3, 2009)

Yes mate, my gamertag is AlienChrist


----------



## sim667 (Nov 3, 2009)

cool

mines simbolini

I'll try and add you up later...... how you getting on with the game?


----------



## JE:5 (Nov 3, 2009)

Nice one. I'm getting on good with it, about 18% through the career on hard. I'd already clocked Forza 2 and it's not much different really. Just need to race online more!


----------



## sim667 (Nov 3, 2009)

Im playing it on regular....... its says im about 5% through, but ive played it loads, it must be such a long game...... so no hope of finishing it before MW2 comes out 

I need to play online a bit, i also need to start using manual


----------



## SW9 (Nov 3, 2009)

I am playing this
Am up for a game  cigarface69 if anyone wants to add me


----------



## JE:5 (Nov 3, 2009)

sim667 said:


> Im playing it on regular....... its says im about 5% through, but ive played it loads, it must be such a long game...... so no hope of finishing it before MW2 comes out
> 
> I need to play online a bit, i also need to start using manual



It is quite a big game and the races get a lot longer toward the end, endurance races take about an hour to complete for instance! 

Manual doesn't take very long to get the hang of, it's just the downshifting that's the tricky bit to get used to.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 3, 2009)

JE:5 said:


> It is quite a big game and the races get a lot longer toward the end, endurance races take about an hour to complete for instance!
> 
> Manual doesn't take very long to get the hang of, it's just the downshifting that's the tricky bit to get used to.



An hour?

Im gonna have to get some mates round to get this done aint i?

I suppose its a game ill keep for a long time and keep plodding along at.


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 14, 2010)

Yep, my gamertag is FarmerSuiticles. I challenge anyone to Le Mans in R2 cars. I'm geeky and use a steering wheel too so it puts you at an advantage if you use a controller.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 14, 2010)

Hey c66 added you FYI.


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 14, 2010)

Cool cheers (again ) do you play forza? You seem to be more into the shoot 'em ups.


----------



## chriswill (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm mrchriswill please feel free to add me


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 14, 2010)

Citizen66 said:
			
		

> Cool cheers (again ) do you play forza? You seem to be more into the shoot 'em ups.



I am but not averse to driving games (they used to be my genre of choice).


----------



## cybershot (Mar 15, 2010)

Recently got an xbox and this came with it, so add me: adenewton

I'll add you al later this evening if I get home with enough time before the Liverpool game.


----------



## sim667 (Mar 15, 2010)

I havent played this at all since mw2 came out.....


----------



## cybershot (Mar 20, 2010)

Just added quite a few people on this list, so if you get an odd request from adenewton, that's me.


----------



## chriswill (Mar 20, 2010)

Just accepted, Waiting for the youngest to go to sleep and then an afternoon of online is upon us me thinks


----------



## Chairman Meow (Mar 20, 2010)

Can you all add systemofadad, my husband needs some friends to play with.


----------



## cybershot (Mar 20, 2010)

Citizen66 said:


> I challenge anyone to Le Mans in R2 cars. I'm geeky and use a steering wheel too so it puts you at an advantage if you use a controller.



Oh how it did! That was the first time I'd played it online.


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 21, 2010)

cybershot said:


> Oh how it did! That was the first time I'd played it online.



That was you who kicked my ass by about a lap? 

I drove particularly badly last night  But yeah it's a trickier with a steering wheel, you should get one.


----------

